# Legion



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:bx


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :bx


Scary!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bombing the legion


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Bombing the legion


No problem, just get about 100 people to help and you'll be fine.:w


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

or take out a second mortgage...and how can you bomb a spirit?! EXORCISM!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Uh, erm ... I don't know if that's the wisest decision.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

never been accused of being wise. I'm thinking of carpet bombing. I'm thinking MOAB


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

What would Jack Bauer do at this time?????


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Uh oh... WWIII is coming! I'm heading down to the bunker!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

BigVito said:


> :bx


Go get 'em Vito.... screw those legion bastage's!!!!!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

BigVito said:


> never been accused of being wise. I'm thinking of carpet bombing. I'm thinking MOAB





LasciviousXXX said:


> Go get 'em Vito.... screw those legion bastage's!!!!!


Fair enough. Go get 'em my insane BOTL!!!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Go get 'em Vito.... screw those legion bastage's!!!!!


:tu the gears are turnng


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :tu the gears are turnng


maybe a few have slipped along the way? :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:r wouldn't doubt that. this isn't something that happens over nite:u


----------



## The MoB (Feb 25, 2007)

BigVito said:


> :tu the gears are turnng


You got a problem, brother? just ask...we can help:ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The MoB said:


> You got a problem, brother? just ask...we can help:ss


 the Beginning


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

BigVito said:


> :tu the gears are turnng


"If you got a problem then Yo I'll solve it, check out the hook while my DJ revolves it"

PM me for a helping hand:tu


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

The MoB said:


> You got a problem, brother? just ask...we can help:ss


Welcome to the jungle


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Man has a death wish I guess.


----------



## The MoB (Feb 25, 2007)

BigVito said:


> the Beginning


yessir:tu


----------



## The MoB (Feb 25, 2007)

Seanohue said:


> Man has a death wish I guess.


the Legion..:tg ..aint nothin scarey about them.

CS assassins....sounds like stuttering John trying to get out a swear word.

S.H.I.T bombers....dont get me wrong, these guys are some of the greatest BOTLs in the jungle, but the dont have nothin on us.

You mess with one of the MoB crew, you are messin with the whole MoB family

Vito...you just say the word:bx


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Pazienza


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

lol-does Anita have Legion on the roladex?


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

This should be very interesting.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> lol-does Anita have Legion on the roladex?


:r :r I believe their addy is:

The Legion 
101 Ass-kicking Lane
Bombville, Cigarland 12345

Something like that.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

You got big cajones!


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I always hear a lot of talking, but the only one that delivers is Legion


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

:tu o This should be very interesting.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm calling Homeland Security!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Well now ...... *this* should be fun to watch.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Well now ...... *this* should be fun to watch.


:r :r


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Ermo said:


> I always hear a lot of talking, but the only one that delivers is Legion


:tpd: :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Ermo said:


> I always hear a lot of talking, but the only one that delivers is Legion


:r Legion is an infant.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

BigVito said:


> :r Legion is an infant.


Beware the little people


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

monsoon said:


> Beware the little people


thank you, we aren't over looking any details. Legion already proved to be strong. :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ermo said:


> I always hear a lot of talking, but the only one that delivers is Legion


:tu :ss


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Ermo said:


> I always hear a lot of talking, but the only one that delivers is Legion


:tpd:


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I will say it now, and people will know later.... Legion better beware the MOB. :2


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Dustin, people won't listen:hn


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

The MoB said:


> You mess with one of the MoB crew, you are messin with the whole MoB family


What stick goes with marinara sauce?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Beagle Boy said:


> What stick goes with marinara sauce?


a bread stick:tu


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

BigVito said:


> a bread stick:tu


:r o


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Beagle Boy said:


> What stick goes with marinara sauce?





BigVito said:


> a bread stick:tu


Bada bing...Classic!!:r

This ought to be good....Someone will get their azzes handed to them...The greater question is WHO?!?!?!?:ss


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I have been slacking on my bombing lately. It is partly because my humis have been full of Legion sticks and cheapies I am experimenting with.
I may still have suitable munitions to fly wing Vito, you know I have a score to settle. Keep me in the loop.

:gn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

txmatt said:


> I have been slacking on my bombing lately. It is partly because my humis have been full of Legion sticks and cheapies I am experimenting with.
> I may still have suitable munitions to fly wing Vito, you know I have a score to settle. Keep me in the loop.
> 
> :gn


Inbound :tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Good luck with that, can't wait to see the pictures! :ss


----------



## The MoB (Feb 25, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I will say it now, and people will know later.... Legion better beware the MOB. :2


AMEN BROTHER!!!:ss


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Beagle Boy said:


> What stick goes with marinara sauce?


DiNobli :ss

Wasn't there someone called Commander Less than zero around here a while a go who claimed he was gonna wipe the Legion off the face of the earth... what happened to him...


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

DriftyGypsy said:


> DiNobli :ss


:tpd: :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

no wiping off the face of the earth. :tu


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> DiNobli :ss
> 
> Wasn't there someone called Commander Less than zero around here a while a go who claimed he was gonna wipe the Legion off the face of the earth... what happened to him...


I think he was just that - less than zero - :r :r

Ron


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

"It's the end of the world as we know it,
It's the end of the world as we know it,
It's the end of the world as we know it.
And I feel fine!!!"

Some peoples eyes are bigger than their stomachs, or in this case their humi's!!!

But it will be very interesting to watch.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

ahhh.....so this is the 'hit' we are ganna discuss next Saturday. this should be devastati....er I mean interesting I'm in!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:tu less then a week then we meet and organize


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I would'a no bee messin' around a no Legion! I seen'a many oh dare hits! Ask TxMatt abouta howa day mistreat his humidor...I do believe it was a a majority De Construction! I thinka even wet seement would'a not held his mailbox to da ground! Doesdare "Legion" ain't afraid no marinara or breadsticks!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Them Legion Dudes are some tough hombres and apparently have some big cohunas!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

squid said:


> Them Legion Dudes are some tough hombres and apparently have some big cohunas!


That maybe so...but I can't be afraid of someones I have never met

GAME ON!!!:tu


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I see a big war starting in this thread........ Tread lightly and carry a big stick my boy!!!




Lol


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Did you guys hear what I heard. I think I just heard someone open up a BIG can of Legion Whoop A$$!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

squid said:


> Did you guys hear what I heard. I think I just heard someone open up a BIG can of Legion Whoop A$$!


:r Legion has nothing on us


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :r Legion has nothing on us


Numbers son, BIG numbers!!!!!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Badkarma said:


> Numbers son, BIG numbers!!!!!!!


ok pops :tg


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Anyone that has been bombed by legion feel free to pm me to join the hit:ss


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

I'm just sayin that, The Mob vs The Legion, is like Podunk, Arkansas vs The State of Texas!!!!!!!

I really dont think Goldberg would poke a sleeping Grizzly Bear with a stick.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:r WWGD


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Badkarma said:


> I'm just sayin that, The Mob vs The Legion, is like Podunk, Arkansas vs The State of Texas!!!!!!!
> 
> I really dont think Goldberg would poke a sleeping Grizzly Bear with a stick.


Nobody bought into the Legion until their first strike landed, then they believed.

I would not take the MoB so lightly either... :2


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Nobody bought into the Legion until their first strike landed, then they believed.
> 
> I would not take the MoB so lightly either... :2


I will believe it when i see it!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

cigar_joel said:


> I will believe it when i see it!!!


even then people won't believe :bx


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

This may get very interesting.....o o o


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I could not resist... :ss


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Whats going on, i was expecting mass distruction by now!!!!!


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

cigar_joel said:


> Whats going on, i was expecting mass distruction by now!!!!!


I think common sense prevailed.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

yeah, Rome was built overnight


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

BigVito said:


> yeah, Rome was built overnight


LOL, just looking forward to seeing how this all works out!!!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

BigVito said:


> yeah, Rome was built overnight


True, but someone may have to build you a casket overnight if you are still thinking about this.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Twill413 said:


> True, but someone may have to build you a casket overnight if you are still thinking about this.


Legion sympathiser?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

cigar_joel said:


> LOL, just looking forward to seeing how this all works out!!!


it will be slow, but I must admit it looks bad:u


----------

